# Everything Else > Sports >  University of Oklahoma Sports

## Laramie

*Owen Field at Gaylord Family-Oklahoma Memorial Stadium - OUDaily.com* 

*University of Oklahoma Sooners 2018 Football Schedule:*  http://www.espn.com/college-football...edule/_/id/201

----------


## mugofbeer

I understand it's to be 96 or so Saturday for the game.  Did they install an air conditioner and fans over the summer at the stadium?     :Smile:

----------


## Laramie



----------


## warreng88

I have a friend who is the bell captain at the Skirvin, downtown. I asked him if there were any FAU fans staying at the hotel. He said not of any significance, but next week is going to be crazy. The Skirvin has 225 rooms, UCLA boosters have 200 of them and the event space for Friday and Saturday night. They are coming in to WRWA and eight charter buses are going to pick them up along with two Ryder trucks to deliver luggage. He hasn't seen this kind of support since Notre Dame and probably won't until Nebraska comes to town in a few years.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> I have a friend who is the bell captain at the Skirvin, downtown. I asked him if there were any FAU fans staying at the hotel. He said not of any significance, but next week is going to be crazy. The Skirvin has 225 rooms, UCLA boosters have 200 of them and the event space for Friday and Saturday night. They are coming in to WRWA and eight charter buses are going to pick them up along with two Ryder trucks to deliver luggage. He hasn't seen this kind of support since Notre Dame and probably won't until Nebraska comes to town in a few years.


Wow and that with OU being picked as 30 point favorites. Gotta love those dedicated fans.

----------


## PaddyShack

How do college football schedules work? I know they play everybody in their conference, but how are out of conference opponents chosen? Dart board or is it set at the NCAA?

----------


## okatty

> Wow and that with OU being picked as 30 point favorites. Gotta love those dedicated fans.


Maybe a little Chip Kelly factor going on too...that's awesome.  We normally go to at least one OU away game a year and those trips are always fun.  Ohio State last year.  Nothing planned this year, but may go to UCLA game next year out there.  (I don't count OU-Tx. as an away game).  :Smile:

----------


## Jersey Boss

> How do college football schedules work? I know they play everybody in their conference, but how are out of conference opponents chosen? Dart board or is it set at the NCAA?


The Big 12 is the only power 5 conference in which the members play every conference member every year. Out of conference opponents are chosen by the AD/HC with some conferences imposing restrictions on playing teams outside of D1 level competition. NCAA has nothing to do with scheduling. Game times are dictated by television network executives.

----------


## bluedogok

In addition to what Jersey Boss stated, the out of conference games are contracted well into the future for the top level teams. If a team drops out for some reason they will usually pick up a "money game" from a lower level D-IA (called Bowl Subdivision now) or a D-IAA (Championship Subdivision) school to fill in for the dropped game. OU has some of those games scheduled out to 2030.
SoonerStats.com - Future OU Football Schedules

----------


## OKCretro

> How do college football schedules work? I know they play everybody in their conference, but how are out of conference opponents chosen? Dart board or is it set at the NCAA?


Each school has a different philosophy.  The 3 state schools each schedule way differently than each other.

OU-  usually tries to schedule 1 big name, 1 medium and then 1 lower school.  All from D-1.  The big name is usually a 1-1.  OU does this because the fans want these games.  OU doesn't really have any marquee conference home games with UT always being in Dallas, so OU has to bring in bigger names to fill seats.  Every so often the schedule a 1-aa school but it doesn't happen every year.  

OSU-  usually tries to schedule 1 middle of the pack p5, and 1 lower conference, then 1 1-AA school.  OSU has a built in big name conference opponent every year with UT and OU alternating visiting Stillwater.  Sometimes OSU doesn't even schedule a P5 school in non conference.  This is more of the SEC or KSU approach.  Schedule a bunch of non conference wins to make sure you go bowling every year.

TU-  usually tries to do a couple of home and homes or 2-1's with p5 schools.  They will also take the 1 off payout game.  They went to Notre Dame a few years ago for a paycheck and they are going to Texas this year for a payout.  TU will also schedule a gimmee game or 2 with lower level D-1 or 1AA schools.

----------


## bluedogok

^^Pretty much
When OU has a I-AA school in the schedule now it is usually to fill in for a bigger name dropped out or they couldn't find another mid-minor for the third home game. It happened a few years ago when someone dropped out of the contract because of coaching changes or something and MTSU was open at the late date to schedule a game. That is usually the "money game"

UT had a 2-1 with Wyoming a few years ago and 15 or so years ago OU had a 1-1 with Air Force. The home and home is typical for when they schedule the service academies, which is rare. I wish CU was still in the Big 12, it would have been great if the OU and Tech games were opposite years. We could have gone to Boulder for a game every year. Now it would be nice if one of them played CU, CSU, AF or Wyoming up here. We went to a Tech-UNM game in Albuquerque one year then came to Denver for a Broncos game back when we lived in Austin. My wife never made it to a Tech game in Austin in her 20 years there.

----------


## BG918

> ^^Pretty much
> When OU has a I-AA school in the schedule now it is usually to fill in for a bigger name dropped out or they couldn't find another mid-minor for the third home game. It happened a few years ago when someone dropped out of the contract because of coaching changes or something and MTSU was open at the late date to schedule a game. That is usually the "money game"
> 
> UT had a 2-1 with Wyoming a few years ago and 15 or so years ago OU had a 1-1 with Air Force. The home and home is typical for when they schedule the service academies, which is rare. I wish CU was still in the Big 12, it would have been great if the OU and Tech games were opposite years. We could have gone to Boulder for a game every year. Now it would be nice if one of them played CU, CSU, AF or Wyoming up here. We went to a Tech-UNM game in Albuquerque one year then came to Denver for a Broncos game back when we lived in Austin. My wife never made it to a Tech game in Austin in her 20 years there.


I would love to see OU and OSU schedule more teams in NM, CO, UT and WY.  Cool destinations and an easy trip for in-state fans, plus gets the team more exposure in the Mountain West.

----------


## jonny d

> I would love to see OU and OSU schedule more teams in NM, CO, UT and WY.  Cool destinations and an easy trip for in-state fans, plus gets the team more exposure in the Mountain West.


The only problem with that is there are very few quality teams out that way that would help OU's strength of schedule. If they had to pick between a crappy team in Georgia or Florida vs a crappy team in Wyoming, you schedule where recruits are.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I would love to see OU and OSU schedule more teams in NM, CO, UT and WY.  Cool destinations and an easy trip for in-state fans, plus gets the team more exposure in the Mountain West.


Yeah aside from the AFA, I don't see that happening. No value in OU going to that region. You're only going to recruit that region on a very selective basis, if at all, and with the quality of teams in the area being rather meh, I don't think you'd get much fan travel.

----------


## bluedogok

Anyone in this region would be replacing the second tier non-conference team on the schedule except for maybe CU. UT did a 2-1 with Wyoming and OU a 1-1 with AFA. A 2-1 with CSU wouldn't be too bad as a second tier NC game. Tech playing one of them is more likely although that may be too big of a step up in their NC schedule. There are some good players in the region but nowhere near the sheer quantity that are in the recruiting hot beds.

Just wishing it so for purely selfish reasons.

----------


## Laramie



----------


## okatty

Good day NOT to be a Nebraska, Fla. State or Arkansas fan (among others).    Great day for OU and OSU.  TCU unfortunately imploded over about a 4 minute stretch or the Big 12 would have had a banner day.....led by KU of course. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dcsooner

OU defense continues to be sub par as it relates to a championship level defense. No way OU gets to a playoff or wins the Big 12.  This teams culture for defense is simply weak and if you watch elite teams ALA,CLEMSON, OHST etc defense wins championships. OU will also lose to TEXAS this year as well as WVA and TCU

----------


## G.Walker

OU not losing to Texas or TCU....Texas beat TCU...lol

----------


## Dustin

The spread was 30............

Fire. Mike. Stoops.

----------


## dcsooner

> OU not losing to Texas or TCU....Texas beat TCU...lol��������


G.Walker, my MAIN point was the NC picture.  I attended both the Orange Bowl against Clemson and the Rose Bowl against Georgia and  I SAW OU's defense get hammered when matched against other top tier teams.  Like I said OU will not win a NC playing lackluster defense.  IF Texas and or WVA offenses are on par with OU's then I predict we lose those games.  And yes I would fire Stoops. Just my opinion

----------


## Eric

And just to get into the playoff, perception matters. This doesn't help that. And likely won't be forgotten.

I'm an OSU fan (I know we were overrated...), but I was slightly surprised that all the heat is coming on to the defense. Was the offense not expected to drop 40 or so on these guys?

----------


## Laramie



----------


## SEMIweather

> And just to get into the playoff, perception matters. This doesn't help that. And likely won't be forgotten.
> 
> I'm an OSU fan (I know we were overrated...), but I was slightly surprised that all the heat is coming on to the defense. Was the offense not expected to drop 40 or so on these guys?


Pretty tough for the offense to drop 40 when they had the ball for literally 15 minutes of regulation.

----------


## Bill Robertson

We lost to Iowa State (8-5) last year and ended up ranked #2. Our Big 12 opponents play more predictable offense than Army that we’re much more used to seeing. If we play like we’re capable of we’re fine. If not I’ll probably join the something needs to change bandwagon.

----------


## mugofbeer

SPORTS: I'd be OK if they played  a couple of weeknight games in OKC.  Weeknight games wouldn't harm local business much.

----------


## SEMIweather

I'm convinced OU used the two OKC "home" games this year as a trial balloon for potentially moving an entire season of games to Chesapeake once they finally get around to doing major renovations on the LNC. I'm not really sure they have another option at this point now that the UNP arena fell through. The LNC is in desperate need of a facelift sometime in the next decade.

----------


## dankrutka

> I'm convinced OU used the two OKC "home" games this year as a trial balloon for potentially moving an entire season of games to Chesapeake once they finally get around to doing major renovations on the LNC. I'm not really sure they have another option at this point now that the UNP arena fell through. The LNC is in desperate need of a facelift sometime in the next decade.


I see the location of the LNC as a big barrier. It's in a concrete dessert near nothing to do that pretty much requires driving in and out of traffic each way. They should have never poured all that money into the practice gyms and instead just tore down LNC. Then they could have built a new 6,000 seat arena on campus in the parking lot east of the football stadium next to track and field. Honestly, if they needed a temporary home just using McCasland probably works fine for most games... maybe move the big ones to Chesapeake. OU basketball fans have never been great, but with the Thunder, support has cratered. To me, the only two solutions are (a) a much smaller arena (I think 6,000 is good) and (b) more amenities that go beyond basketball. The options aren't great. I am glad the UNP arena fell through though... if UNP was well developed that would be one thing, but they would basically be adding an arena to a strip mall. No thanks.

----------


## mattyiceokc

> I see the location of the LNC as a big barrier. It's in a concrete dessert near nothing to do that pretty much requires driving in and out of traffic each way. They should have never poured all that money into the practice gyms and instead just tore down LNC. Then they could have built a new 6,000 seat arena on campus in the parking lot east of the football stadium next to track and field. Honestly, if they needed a temporary home just using McCasland probably works fine for most games... maybe move the big ones to Chesapeake. OU basketball fans have never been great, but with the Thunder, support has cratered. To me, the only two solutions are (a) a much smaller arena (I think 6,000 is good) and (b) more amenities that go beyond basketball. The options aren't great. I am glad the UNP arena fell through though... if UNP was well developed that would be one thing, but they would basically be adding an arena to a strip mall. No thanks.


McCasland is absolutely not an option for games. They played a couple games there in the last decade and attendance was even worse than a normal game at the LNC. More than half of the seating is just bleachers with no back. Concessions were scarce. I couldn't imagine a major college basketball team playing in an arena without a video board for replays, etc.

I've been to just about every home game for the past 20 years. I probably wouldn't go to many games if they played at McCasland, and I bet most season ticket holders would feel the same way.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Winning on a consistent basis is what fill seats. The LNC was rocking in the late 80's and 90's irrespective of driving to and from the arena.
The NCAA lists OU average attendance at 10K+ for 2018 http://fs.ncaa.org/Docs/stats/m_bask...Attendance.pdf

I'm sure that is *paid* and not actual. That also shows what the potential is for a consistently winning program.  A 6k facility is a joke.

----------


## dankrutka

OU has won in recent years and the attendance was still not that great. OU has a couple of the most exciting players in recent memory in Buddy and Trae and there still wasn't near the excitement there was in the early 2000s. There is no way OU averaged near 10,000 in 2018. If this OU team was ranked in the top 10 I think the attendance would only be marginally better. Things. Have. Changed. I think 6,000 is the right number going forward.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> OU has won in recent years and the attendance was still not that great. OU has a couple of the most exciting players in recent memory in Buddy and Trae and there still wasn't near the excitement there was in the early 2000s. There is no way OU averaged near 10,000 in 2018. If this* OU team was ranked in the top 10 I think the attendance would only be marginally better*. Things. Have. Changed. I think 6,000 is the right number going forward.


Which is opinion, I get it. My perspective is of someone that has been to 90% of the home games since the late 80's and is a fan. The team still did averages better attendance this year at LNC versus the Chesapeake arena with all it's added amenities and interesting places around it. 8 o'clock start times on a weekday do nothing for filling seats.  
More games than not had over 6k in the seats. The majority of those in attendance are not students. That was true in every era and is true in fb as well. Should the University relocate the bb facility it needs to respect the transportation and parking needs of the majority of paying customers or there will be more decline.

----------


## HangryHippo

I strongly disagree that McCasland is not a solution.  They could easily play most of their games there and it would be a terrific environment.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I strongly disagree that McCasland is not a solution.  They could easily play most of their games there and it would be a terrific environment.


How many games have you been to this year?

----------


## Rover

> I strongly disagree that McCasland is not a solution.  They could easily play most of their games there and it would be a terrific environment.


McCasland isn't terrific in any way.  Lloyd Noble is way more comfortable and with good sight-lines, bathrooms, concessions, parking etc.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> McCasland isn't terrific in any way.  Lloyd Noble is way more comfortable and with good sight-lines, bathrooms, concessions, parking etc.


Yeah a few years ago over a 2 or 3 season period, they played a game or two at McCasland and while it was really cool, definitely wasn’t something that was sustainable over a full season. It is a really nice facility after all the renovations but not up to par for Division I college basketball. 

Now if they could built a facility on the empty lots where the old apartments stood south of the duck pond...that would be huge. OU owns all of that property and it’s been sitting empty for about the last decade.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> McCasland isn't terrific in any way.  Lloyd Noble is way more comfortable and with good sight-lines, bathrooms, concessions, parking etc.


Double post

----------


## Roger S

Great win in West Virginia Saturday should guarantee we make the dance.

It is still ok to talk about sports in here right? Or is talking sports in a sports thread racist now?

----------


## soonermike81

Did y’all see Neville Gallimore crush it at the combine? Kid got after it!

----------


## Jersey Boss

Tomorrow's game at the LNC should be a real barn burner. Texas has improved since the last time the teams met where OU beat them in Austin. Both teams have identical conference and overall records. Both teams have a shot at a 20 win season. A very compelling match up. I was going to go to Dallas to see the Rangers beat the Stars, but I can't miss this one.

----------


## Roger S

> Tomorrow's game at the LNC should be a real barn burner. Texas has improved since the last time the teams met where OU beat them in Austin. Both teams have identical conference and overall records. Both teams have a shot at a 20 win season. A very compelling match up. I was going to go to Dallas to see the Rangers beat the Stars, but I can't miss this one.


Yeah... I think Smart may have salvaged his job with the way that team has turned around..... I was really expecting KSU and Texas to be looking for new coaches next season.

----------


## CloudDeckMedia

OU just announced that they are closing their Italy study abroad program this week due to Coronavirus concerns. 

http://www.ou.edu/web/news_events/ar...navirus-arezzo

----------


## AP

This thread is in the Sports forum, right?

----------


## Roger S

> This thread is in the Sports forum, right?


Yes but the terrorists have won.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Pete/Martin could you clean this thread off non sports related posts? Please .

----------


## Martin

> Pete/Martin could you clean this thread off non sports related posts? Please .


good idea.  i moved a bunch of recent posts over to the 'racism in america' thread.  let's limit this thread to discussing university of oklahoma athletics.

----------


## The Shadow

> How many games have you been to this year?


Exactly!!!!!!!

The people wanting to play in the field house are people who never attend bb games. It's mostly people who call in on the radio.

I'm a long time season ticket holder and I've got people around me that have had their seats since the LNC opened.

They tried the field house experiment a couple years ago and it obviously didn't work very well, because they never did it again.

I'm curious if they will have any more games at the Peake. I kinda thought it was a little chippier crowd last week (8:00 PM, they got booze not just beer) than the LNC.

Btw, Texas Sucks.

----------


## SoonersFan12

I hope Sooners will sweep Donghorns to make the tournament tonight

----------


## SoonersFan12

> I hope Sooners will sweep Donghorns to make the tournament tonight


Tough loss, make your damn free throws or Sooners would not lost on a 3 point game winner! Sooners need to defeat Frogs today

----------


## SoonersFan12

What a comeback win and a monster game by Reaves with 41 points tonight! Now on to West Virgina on Thursday night!

----------


## HangryHippo

> he literarily  was the 
> #2 guy when he left ..


And yet he wasnt the one playing in the Big 12 CG. And you said next year.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> And yet he wasn’t the one playing in the Big 12 CG. And you said next year.


the play was to run a zone read    morris is the fastest QB on the roster .. . that is why he was in instead of rattler ...

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Mordecai   had a very good chance to stay as the #2 qb next season


Did you he his play, or lack thereof, against Texas. He was going to be #4

----------


## Rover

> he literarily  was the 
> #2 guy when he left ..


And yet was the 3rd qb at the B12 championship game.  Sorry, he was three on his way to 4 in just a few weeks when Williams checks out his uniform.

----------


## dankrutka

Mordecai and Morris would likely be fighting for the 3rd spot once Williams steps foot on campus. I doubt Mordecai transferring has much to do with Morris.

----------


## SEMIweather

Well this is a decent start

----------


## Laramie

.

----------


## kevin lee

OSU won. OU won. Tulsa for the sweep?

----------


## mugofbeer

OU should be absolutely loaded next year.

----------


## Pete

If West Virginia and Iowa State win their games (both favored) the Big 12 will go 5-0 in bowls this season.

The conference was 1-5 last bowl season.

----------


## SEMIweather

> OU should be absolutely loaded next year.


If Lawrence and Fields leave for the draft as expected, I would tentatively put OU ahead of every team except Bama next year.

----------


## Laramie

> If West Virginia and Iowa State win their games (both favored) the Big 12 will go 5-0 in bowls this season.
> 
> The conference was 1-5 last bowl season.


One down and one to go;  West Virginia 24 - Army 21.  Iowa State 8-3 takes on Oregon 4-2 in the Fiesta Bowl.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> And yet was the 3rd qb at the B12 championship game.  Sorry, he was three on his way to 4 in just a few weeks when Williams checks out his uniform.


Morris announced he is transferring.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Morris announced he is transferring.


Didn't see that coming. I'm guessing he saw himself as #3 behind Williams?

----------


## Pete

Rumor is that Chandler Morris' dad is going to be hired as the OC for TCU and that Chandler will follow him there.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Rumor is that Chandler Morris' dad is going to be hired as the OC for TCU and that Chandler will follow him there.


Ahh! That would make sense.

----------


## Laramie

Big 12 went 5 - 0 in the bowls with Iowa State's 34 - 17 win over Oregon.

----------


## 5alive

^^^^

----------


## Laramie

*Grayson High School, Loganville, GA*.

Wanya Morris (6-foot-5, 320 pounds) started 19 games for the Volunteers over the past two seasons with two of his starts this season coming as a blocking tight end. His other 17 starts came at left tackle.

Now, it looks like he’ll be playing for the Sooners in 2021.

The Tennessee offensive tackle announced his commitment to OU on Monday, choosing the Sooners over Texas A&M and USC.

----------


## OKCretro

Smart move for the kid,

how many offensive lineman does OU have in the NFL now?

----------


## Bellaboo

Five Star recruit a couple years ago. Great get.

----------


## mugofbeer

> Smart move for the kid,
> 
> how many offensive lineman does OU have in the NFL now?


I believe 8, including Trent Williams of the 49ers who is trying to be the highest paid of all times of his position.

----------


## mugofbeer

OU also picked up a backup QB Micah Bowens, transfer from Penn State.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> OU also picked up a backup QB Micah Bowens, transfer from Penn State.


Who statistically looks as good or better than the back ups we lost.

----------


## dford2

I understand most are concerned about football, I consider myself to be a football junkie as well, but I follow all OU sports. With that said, does anyone know about the construction of the new softball stadium, is it still in the works?

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Howard Schnellenberger was the last HC we hired.


Not hired by Joe C either

----------


## April in the Plaza

> I'm not a Riley apologist nor am I saying he did things the right way, but I get the USC move from a strictly business standpoint. And not because it is a "better" program; it's not. I'd say from an organizational standpoint OU is the better program, and even from a tradition standpoint it's in many ways like looking into a mirror.
> 
> What he DID get was a job roughly analogous to the one he inherited five years ago - tons of tradition, plenty of money, great nearby recruiting - PLUS a pretty good chance to dominate an otherwise respectable conference with a clear, relatively easy path to the college football playoff every year. Probably easier even than it was here, with only Oregon (the Pac 12's version of Oklahoma State) regularly standing between them and a conference title. That type of situation is vanishing soon at Oklahoma, where it will be a dogfight every year to even get to the SEC title game.
> 
> So from that standpoint, it is indeed a soft move on his part.
> 
> But beyond that, he was KILLING IT recruiting SoCal, and it will be even easier for him to get Cali kids to a revitalized USC than to get them to Oklahoma.
> 
> And - as long as we are talking recruiting - I've heard virtually no discussion about something else that surely drove him to USC; the NCAA's recently-adopted name, image, likeness policy. *The opportunity to use NIL as a recruiting tool is probably unique at USC, located in the entertainment capital of the world (with far more football tradition/brand than UCLA...when USC is winning they are more popular in LA than are local NFL teams). The potential for a kid on a hot SC team to monetize NIL is probably even greater than for a kid playing at Alabama.* I honestly can't think of any other college football program that could give a kid so much access to NIL monetization. I think this unprecedented move by Riley - and it IS unprecedented; no head football coach has left OU for another job since 1973 and the last time a head coach left OU for a COLLEGE job was 1947 - was the first of many such major shifts we will soon be seeing throughout college football.
> ...


TV contracts would suggest otherwise. The kid at Alabama / OU / LSU is playing in a meaningful game almost every week, whereas the kid at USC is playing mostly scrub teams (save for Oregon) in games that kickoff when folks on the east coast are reading John Grisham in bed. 

Plus, the Internet has made marketing, and the world in general, much flatter than it was 20 years ago (see, e.g., Kevin Durant and Westbrook becoming international superstars in OKC).

----------


## bhawes

> I don't remember OU ever hiring a sitting HC. Unless it was before my memory. Venables checks lots of boxes. 
> 
> Should be loyal to OU. He left because he thought his leaving was best for the team.
> 
> He's a defensive genius. Exactly what we will need in the SEC. 
> 
> Has strong recruiting connections on defensive side. Again something we need in the SEC. 
> 
> Can probably bring a few Clemson players with him. Plus a few Ole Miss players if Lebby comes with him. 
> ...



Bringing back Mike Stoops to be co defensive coordinator and with Clemson increasing his salary from $400,000 to 1.2 Million was the reason Venables left.

----------


## okcoolcoolcool

> TV contracts would suggest otherwise. The kid at Alabama / OU / LSU is playing in a meaningful game almost every week, whereas the kid at USC is playing mostly scrub teams (save for Oregon) in games that kickoff when folks on the east coast are reading John Grisham in bed. 
> 
> Plus, the Internet has made marketing, and the world in general, much flatter than it was 20 years ago (see, e.g., Kevin Durant and Westbrook becoming international superstars in OKC).


The only argument here is that the national media likes when big markets are successful. OU and Alabama demand media attention because of how good they are, but ESPN and Fox Sports are nothing but overjoyed when they get to send their best talent to LA instead of Norman and Tuscaloosa. If Riley elevates USC to a powerhouse, you better believe they will get the Laker treatment in college football.

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^^^
Exactly. Which is why I qualified just about everything I said with “a rolling USC team.”

When USC is rolling it’s a media machine, and people like Snoop Dogg, Will Ferrell and George Lucas are hanging out at practice.

----------


## soonergolfer

> ^^^^^^^
> Exactly. Which is why I qualified just about everything I said with “a rolling USC team.”
> 
> When USC is rolling it’s a media machine, and people like Snoop Dogg, Will Ferrell and George Lucas are hanging out at practice.


Unfortunately for the USC celebs, Lincoln is a psycho when it comes to access to his team and practice. It will be interesting to see if he can get away treating the media in LA, the same as he did in Norman.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> ^^^^^^^
> Exactly. Which is why I qualified just about everything I said with “a rolling USC team.”
> 
> When USC is rolling it’s a media machine, and people like Snoop Dogg, Will Ferrell and George Lucas are hanging out at practice.


that was also in an era without the NFL in LA   and the dodgers and lakers were down ...........   not even talking about the clippers ..

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Unfortunately for the USC celebs, Lincoln is a psycho when it comes to access to his team and practice. It will be interesting to see if he can get away treating the media in LA, the same as he did in Norman.


yep  lincoln was very anti  NIL ... especially for freshman     ie  on the Hall and Willis podcast  freshman were not allow to be on their show ..

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I don't remember OU ever hiring a sitting HC. Unless it was before my memory. Venables checks lots of boxes. 
> 
> *Should be loyal to OU.* He left because he thought his leaving was best for the team.
> 
> *He's a defensive genius*. Exactly what we will need in the SEC. 
> 
> *Has strong recruiting connections on defensive side.* Again something we need in the SEC. 
> 
> Can probably bring a few Clemson players with him. Plus a few Ole Miss players if Lebby comes with him. 
> ...


Sounds to me similar to the reasons on why and how John Blake was hired.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Sounds to me similar to the reasons on why and how John Blake was hired.


blake had never even been a coordinator ..   far from a "genius"

----------


## Jersey Boss

> blake had never even been a coordinator ..   far from a "genius"


"Similar", not "exactly". While not a coordinator, he was employed at a higher level of competition.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Sounds to me similar to the reasons on why and how John Blake was hired.


Huge difference. Venables is a proven D-Coordinator and recruiter on top 5 seasons at Clemson. Blake had no history even close to that.

----------


## dcsooner

Not really a Venables Fan. Not sure his demeanor is HC appropriate but I have no evidence of my opinion, just opinion. BS would have a clear view of that issue was/is a problem

----------


## Bill Robertson

^  I wouldn't be a fan of the brash, somewhat hot-headed DC at OU 11 years ago either. But Venables, like most of us, looks like he's learned from life.

----------


## runOKC

Carey Murdock just tweeted he doesn’t see how it could be Venables. Take that how you will.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Carey Murdock just tweeted he doesn’t see how it could be Venables. Take that how you will.


Could be. But I wish he would expand on why on Twitter instead of making you subscribe to SoonerScoop to read his reasoning. He does this baiting stuff o
a lot.

----------


## soonergolfer

If it was Brent, it seems like it would have been a done deal by now or at least announce a presser tomorrow. It seems like it may be a coach that will be coaching this weekend in conference championship games. That leaves Dan Lanning (Geo DC), Dave Aranda or maybe still Luke Fickell.

----------


## Pete

> If it was Brent, it seems like it would have been a done deal by now or at least announce a presser tomorrow. It seems like it may be a coach that will be coaching this weekend in conference championship games. That leaves Dan Lanning (Geo DC), Dave Aranda or maybe still Luke Fickell.


They have to talk to multiple guys even if BV is their first choice.

And they really can't talk to a lot of people until after Saturday.


In any event, I would bet on a decision sometime next week, and that's not long away.

----------


## mugofbeer

This is a couple of days old but l haven't seen it mentioned on here:

Roy Manning alledgedly recruiting for OU AND USC?..

https://www.si.com/college/oklahoma/...y-and-oklahoma

https://soonerapp.com/2021/12/01/did...the-same-time/

https://tulsaworld.com/sports/colleg...dc5e0ea1f.html

----------


## soonergolfer

> They have to talk to multiple guys even if BV is their first choice.
> 
> And they really can't talk to a lot of people until after Saturday.
> 
> 
> In any event, I would bet on a decision sometime next week, and that's not long away.


Theoretically it’s not a long time away, but keep in mind national signing day for high school seniors is on Dec 15. Coaches were allowed to visit recruits on 11/30 and OU has already lost around half a dozen high school players in the top 200 nationally, plus a few guys that have entered the transfer portal. 
If the new head coach doesn’t retain the coaches that were left by Riley, then OU will have to try and fill a most of the recruiting class in less than a week with all new coaches. That’s why I think if it was simply Brent V, he would of been hired already and would be tearing up the road trying to keep everything together. Suffice to say, Lincoln left them in a really bad spot.

----------


## Jheat

I have heard they will announce who the head coach is on Sunday.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I have heard they will announce who the head coach is on Sunday.


stoops said yesterday on his Youtube show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni9_voaTsRo

that he expects a hire this weekend or "at the latest monday"


it also came out yesterday that stoop said no to getting pay to be the Interim  HC  twice and so they stopped asking and just paid him

----------


## soonergolfer

> stoops said yesterday on his Youtube show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni9_voaTsRo
> 
> that he expects a hire this week or "at the latest monday"
> 
> 
> it also came out yesterday that stoop said no to getting pay to be the Interim  HC  twice and so they stopped asking and just paid him


That tells you all you need to know about Stoops. OU is really lucky to have an ambassador like Bob still being a part of the program.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> stoops said yesterday on his Youtube show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni9_voaTsRo
> 
> that he expects a hire this weekend or "at the latest monday"
> 
> 
> it also came out yesterday that stoop said no to getting pay to be the Interim  HC  twice and so they stopped asking and just paid him


At least we now have a timing prediction from someone who probably knows something.

----------


## Pete

^

Bob would know because they have to coordinate with him as interim coach and the guy trying to hold recruiting together.

Joe C is notoriously stealth so a lot of the rumors are just that, but Bob is someone inside the circle of trust.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> This OU class is ranked #8 by Rivals.
> 
> The last two classes by the supposed master recruiter Lincoln Riley were #13 and #16.


Also ranked number 8 on 24/7 Sports and On3's recruiting rankings, so it's the consensus across the board.

24/7 Sports is the only site I can find that does a combined transfer/recruiting class team ranking and it has us at number 9 (transfer class alone is ranked number 4) which is still ahead of USC at number 10 (Number 1 transfer class, but number 65 (!!!) recruiting class).

Just couldn't be more impressed given where we were a month ago. I'm excited to see what these guys and the ones currently on the roster can do under the new S&C staff. I had no idea how much things had fallen off under Wylie. I think an off season with Schmitty is really going to help the linemen on both sides of the ball.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> It's extreme rose colored glasses on my part but I just get more and more hyped for the post-Lincoln era. His focus was never on building a cohesive team and it showed as his program aged.


Just seems like the way he recruited led to much more of an individualistic culture than a team one. You've got to have those bigtime recruits but you can't let those personalities become bigger than the team. That's probably the main reason I'm fine with CW moving on. If you're going to take a month plus to decide whether you do or don't want to be here after all the support he had in Norman, it's probably best that you find another home. Really glad we didn't wait around and wasted no time in bringing DG in.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Just seems like the way he recruited led to much more of an individualistic culture than a team one. You've got to have those bigtime recruits but you can't let those personalities become bigger than the team. That's probably the main reason I'm fine with CW moving on. If you're going to take a month plus to decide whether you do or don't want to be here after all the support he had in Norman, it's probably best that you find another home. Really glad we didn't wait around and wasted no time in bringing DG in.


 Absolutely!

----------


## PhiAlpha

> What's not to be optimistic about if you're an OU fan? I think we've got the right coach at the right time, and I'm very excited about the future.
> 
> *I will watch as many USC games as possible because I'm a spiteful person who hopes USC is winless next season, but I'm under the belief we came out net ahead in this whole deal. 
> *
> Definitely crimson colored glasses, but that's what makes sports fun.


HAHA. Same here. It's pretty laughable to hear some of the national sports guys talking about them winning the Pac 12, making the playoff next year, and winning a championship. Based on what??? The team was 4-8 last season, had a bunch of people transfer out, were horrible up front and had an awful defense. They have some good skill guys transferring in, but skill guys weren't the problem last year (and frankly CW isn't that big of upgrade over Dart). You think CW was running for his life here last year??? Just wait. And they're brining in the S&C staff that apparently made our team less and less physical with each passing year. 

I think TBOW probably does get it turned around out there based on recruiting talent alone eventually, but what on earth did he do at OU to make everyone think he's all of the sudden going to be winning playoff games and national championships? He literally took the entire defensive staff with him...how does that staff all of the sudden scream NATIONAL CHAMPS!!! I get it, this coaching staff is an upgrade over the last one there, but come on...

----------


## Bellaboo

> Just seems like the way he recruited led to much more of an individualistic culture than a team one. You've got to have those bigtime recruits but you can't let those personalities become bigger than the team. That's probably the main reason I'm fine with CW moving on. If you're going to take a month plus to decide whether you do or don't want to be here after all the support he had in Norman, it's probably best that you find another home. Really glad we didn't wait around and wasted no time in bringing DG in.


I just read where CW already had a big NIL deal setup when he committed to USC.

Also, Venables said CW quit communicating as soon as the bowl game was over so he knew something was up.

----------


## barrettd

> I just read where CW already had a big NIL deal setup when he committed to USC.
> 
> Also, Venables said CW quit communicating as soon as the bowl game was over so he knew something was up.


I did appreciate BV's take that if a student enters the portal, he takes it as a sign they don't want to be here, and he's going to focus on getting people who want to be here.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I did appreciate BV's take that if a student enters the portal, he takes it as a sign they don't want to be here, and he's going to focus on getting people who want to be here.


Exactly. As mentioned earlier the culture within OU football had become about the individuals. The focus has to be team for a team to win championships.

----------


## mugofbeer

Ohhhhh the Karma if OU got to meet USC in  post-season game next season.....

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Ohhhhh the Karma if OU got to meet USC in  post-season game next season.....


Bold to assume USC makes a bowl game hahaha.

But if it happened and we werent in a NY6 gameyou know bowl committees would be angling for it.

----------


## barrettd

> Bold to assume USC makes a bowl game hahaha.
> 
> But if it happened and we weren’t in a NY6 game…you know bowl committees would be angling for it.


That would mean USC had a really good year or OU had a really bad one. In other words, I don't want to play USC next year. Maybe the year after that. I'm sure the hate will still flow through me.

----------


## April in the Plaza

> That would mean USC had a really good year or OU had a really bad one. In other words, I don't want to play USC next year. Maybe the year after that. I'm sure the hate will still flow through me.


I'm most surprised that a guy who grew up in Muleshoe, America, could be this yella. 

Makes me think that Friday Night Lights was just a Big Lie.

----------


## Laramie



----------


## Bill Robertson

> 


Yesssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!
I was getting so frustrated for her not getting a pitch to hit.

----------


## mugofbeer

> I'm most surprised that a guy who grew up in Muleshoe, America, could be this yella. 
> 
> Makes me think that Friday Night Lights was just a Big Lie.


Muleshoe makes some controversial folks!  Lincoln Riley, Butch and Ben McCain....     :Smile:

----------


## Laramie

*Oklahoma Sooners Spring Game 2022*








*An estimated 75,000 is largest crowd to attend a spring game showed up in Norman, Saturday, April 23, 2022*

----------


## mugofbeer

Wow! That's incredible and great for the program.  I caught bits of spring games broadcast on ESPNs from USC and some SWC schools and none of them were close to being sold out.  I could only stomach about 30 seconds of the USC spring game.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Wow! That's incredible and great for the program.  I caught bits of spring games broadcast on ESPNs from USC and some SWC schools and none of them were close to being sold out.  *I could only stomach about 30 seconds of the USC spring game*.


Congrats! You made it longer than most of their "fans" did!

----------


## Laramie

*Congratulations to the Oklahoma Sooners on winning their 10th straight Big 12 Conference Championship.*


Oklahoma locked up the Bedlam series on Friday night with a dominant 6-0 victory over the Oklahoma State Cowgirls.

.

----------


## Laramie

Correction on  6 - 0 score--final score on Friday's game  was 7 - 1 in favor of the Sooners.

Sooners finish off the Cowgirls 5 - 3 in Norman, Saturday, May 7, 2022 to sweep the series.  Jocelyn Alo hit a grand slam home run 
in the bottom of the fifth ending.

Maxwell hit both Jana Johns and Taylon Snow, and then issued a walk to Jayda Coleman to load the bases for college softballs Home Run Queen.

On the third pitch she saw, Alo rocketed a ball to the front row in right-center field, giving OU a 5-2 lead from which it would never look back.

The Sooners (48-1) closed out the 5-3 win over the No. 7-ranked Cowgirls (38-12), sweeping OSU at Marita Hynes Field.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> at Marita Hynes Field.


crazy that osu has NEVER won a game at this venue

----------


## Bill Robertson

Just one slip up against thought blasted Longhorns away from a perfect regular season. They really look good.

----------


## Jersey Boss

For those of us who were fans during the Billy Tubbs era it is a sad day for this loss.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.koc...evans/40290525

----------


## Pete

> For those of us who were fans during the Billy Tubbs era it is a sad day for this loss.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.koc...evans/40290525


Kenny Evans was a great dude.

Was a good friend of a friend.

RIP Top Daug.

----------


## Laramie

*Oklahoma 13 vs.  Texas A & M  8*
The Sooners struck with the big inning, scoring seven runs in the second inning when they sent 10 men to the plate and benefited from a three-run home run from Jimmy Crooks en route to a 13-8 win over fifth-seeded Texas A&M Friday afternoon.

*Austin American-Statesman:* https://www.statesman.com/story/spor...er/7665280001/

.

----------


## soonerguru

Boomer!

----------


## Bill Robertson

> That's sad comment considering V hasn't even had his own first recruiting class - which is apparently top 5 - 8.


Yes. Between graduation, early draft entries and the portal Venables didn't have a lot of talent to work with and not an entire off season to work with what he did have. He has to be given a couple years to really make the team his.

----------


## Boop

> That's sad comment considering V hasn't even had his own first recruiting class - which is apparently top 5 - 8.


It is not a sad comment if Venables continues to be terrible with his recruiting class

----------


## Jersey Boss

I would hope he would embrace the portal and learn to manage the game clock. Also he needs to win the games that one score is the difference in.

----------


## mugofbeer

You all kill me.  V is working with LRs players, hasn't had his own full recruiting class and has a top 10 2023 recruiting class at this point. smh

----------


## barrettd

> You all kill me.  V is working with LRs players, hasn't had his own full recruiting class and has a top 10 2023 recruiting class at this point. smh


Seriously. At least give the man a few years to install his system. I think LR left the program in a little worse shape than maybe has been reported, from reading various reporting, so I'm happy to give BV some time to right the ship.

----------


## April in the Plaza

Just wanted to give a big shoutout to the Fighting Green Waves from Tulane. 

Was absolutely beautiful watching them take down Lincoln Riley in the Cotton Bowl’s final seconds.

----------


## mugofbeer

100% !!!  Made my week!

Now it's "Go Frogs!"

----------

